# Girlfriend gaining weight, any advise?



## danrostik (May 12, 2022)

a couple of months ago, my gf started to put on some weight... which I have loved! i think she has gained something like 25-30 pounds, starting at around 110 and now 135-140 at 5 foot 5. 

the amazing thing is, I she's done it all on her own. sure, I'll make sure she feels like she can indulge herself, but I have never explicitly asked her to gain or anything. she seems to be fine with it for the most part, although sometimes she will mention how she looks fatter.

I am wondering how I can accelerate the process further? I am kinda worried to let her know that I explicitly want her to get fatter (although, I do often tell her jokingly I want her ass to get bigger). any suggestions?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 13, 2022)

Other than a comment, I've nothing to suggest:

Love your lady for *who* she is, not what her scale says.

Gaining happens, be supportive of your gf. If she's not concerned about her gain, that's perfectly fine, but if she wants to be healthier, that's also perfectly fine.

Long story short, let nature take its course.


----------



## Tad (May 13, 2022)

I strongly suggest taking a step back from "how I can accelerate the process further?" for three reasons:
- trying to influence the changes in her body without being open about it is ... not a good look
- a lot of people can deal with a certain amount of gain and not mind too much, but if it gets to be too much, too fast, they can start feeling out of control, which starts attaching a lot of negative feelings to that gain (where they may have been more neutral before). It just isn't a place you want to end up.
- it wastes an opportunity to be open about it (much harder to admit it later, when she'd likely realize you'd been encouraging it for a while).

Instead I'd suggest you be open about loving the recent changes (don't say "I love how fat you've gotten", of course. More like "you just keep getting sexier to me" and "sure, you gained some weight ... and have you seen what its done to your boobs and butt? I'm loving it!" or "I love that bit of softness, it is just so wonderful to touch, to stroke, to hold. I seriously can't get enough of you lately.") 

To the inevitable "You don't think I've gotten TOO fat?" you answer pretty honestly something like "Not at all. And I don't think size on its own is a limit for me. I want you to be happy and healthy and active and doing things, but otherwise if there is more of you it is just more of the woman I love, its all good to me. You are the one who has to live in your body so I understand if you have limits, and I'll respect those."


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 13, 2022)

I agree with Tad and SASF. Trying to push someone to gain (or lose) can backfire in a heartbeat. Just be loving and supportive along this journey of hers. And if you find there are some perks in it for you, all the better!


----------



## danrostik (May 13, 2022)

Thank you all!


----------



## Tank (May 14, 2022)

danrostik said:


> a couple of months ago, my gf started to put on some weight... which I have loved! i think she has gained something like 25-30 pounds, starting at around 110 and now 135-140 at 5 foot 5.
> 
> the amazing thing is, I she's done it all on her own. sure, I'll make sure she feels like she can indulge herself, but I have never explicitly asked her to gain or anything. she seems to be fine with it for the most part, although sometimes she will mention how she looks fatter.
> 
> I am wondering how I can accelerate the process further? I am kinda worried to let her know that I explicitly want her to get fatter (although, I do often tell her jokingly I want her ass to get bigger). any suggestions?


Encourage her. Buy her a "surprise" box of chocolate! Or even make her a weight gain shake, and tell her that it's your own concoction, that she's bound to love!


----------



## Getting So PLUMP (May 15, 2022)

This should be easy, compliment her and tell her how beautiful she is. Many of us were a little insecure when we first started gaining. Hearing our Honey say we look pretty is really reassuring as we step out of the 'stay thin or you'll never be loved' brainwashing. Keep communication open and honest & enjoy your selves.


----------



## extra_m13 (May 27, 2022)

interestingly enough this is the moment when you say nothing and just let her roll, no pun intended. offer her nice dinners, the uber she craves, buy her clothes that fit comfortably and tell her you like her curves and the odds will be on your side


----------



## Tad (May 28, 2022)

extra_m13 said:


> interestingly enough this is the moment when you say nothing and just let her roll, no pun intended. offer her nice dinners, the uber she craves, buy her clothes that fit comfortably and tell her you like her curves and the odds will be on your side


Totally agree with that ^^^^ Basically you are trying to smooth the road out in front of her, removing obstacles so that it is easy to keep going if she chooses (or to turn back if she chooses)


----------



## RedKnight (Yesterday at 6:38 PM)

you should come out and tell her how you feel. Tell her you like the added weight, and bring up the subject of her gaining more. Don't preassure her to do anything she doesn't want to, and reassure her you want her at any size and that her happiness comes first


----------



## SSBHM (Today at 1:32 PM)

Compliments... Treats... Affection... More Compliments... Buy her some *beautiful* bigger clothes too


----------

